# hard drive OKB



## Jeenil (Apr 28, 2005)

Have Windows 98SE 
Attempting to download a driver from cd. Unsuccessful.
When following install a screen says I must have OKB on my hard drive.
I haven't a clue what to do.


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

What is the driver you are trying to install?


----------



## Jeenil (Apr 28, 2005)

Kitch said:


> What is the driver you are trying to install?


TravelScan 464


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I believe it's telling you that you have no space left on your hard disk. Look in My Computer and check the Properties of the hard disk. You should see a pie chart and a space remaining figure.


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> I believe it's telling you that you have no space left on your hard disk. Look in My Computer and check the Properties of the hard disk. You should see a pie chart and a space remaining figure.


Oh boy  OKB...............0kb.....why didn't I see that.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Time out ....
I gotta have a cup of coffee now.


----------



## Jeenil (Apr 28, 2005)

Jeenil here.

Thanks.

I checked the hard drive and it shows 77% available.


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

Just a long shot, empty your Windows\Temp folder & try the install again.


----------



## Jeenil (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks Kitch.

I took it to a tech today and after getting around a few things he says the problem is a DLL load failure and I need to contact the company techs to find out if it is one DLL or all of them and which ones they are.
So there it is. 
I am finished with it until I here back from them.
By the way, I've been trying to download the driver for a Syscan Travelscan
464. My PC/Windows XP took it without a hitch but the Laptop 98SE (the one I need it for most) is another story.
Thanks to everyone for your assistance.
By the way. I am going to keep checking in to see if anyone comes up with the OKB.

Jeenil


----------

